# Anyone need help in Cincy Friday?????



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

We are in Indianapolis, and all season long we have been getting screwed with the lack of snow. So, if once again we get nothing plowable, we will be available to send a few trucks your way. If you are in need of help, give us a shout. Scott


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

I'll come as well if you all need any help! 317-440-2672


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I wrote your numbers down in case any one here does.:salute:


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

the forecast here in Indy is all over the place right now. They are still waiting until it gets closer for the storm track. One station said 1-2 in Indy and the heavy stuff to hit south and east. Another station said significant snowfall, but no amounts, so who the hell knows. If you guys need help, we should be able to send at least 2 trucks as of right now. Just give us a call. Takes us about 1.5-2 hours to get there depending on conditions. Good luck, and let it snow for all of us!


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Will drive for snow................

Mike cv


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Here see if this helps.

http://wxrisk.com/march8.jpg


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

They are now only calling for 1-3 inches here in Indy, so if anyone needs help, give us a shout.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Scott, Do you guys not have any salt (de-icing) contracts ? We have made a killing again this year with all of our public access biz places. They are all no-doubts, meaning if a flake of snow hits the pavement / sidewalk we get paid to clear it off and apply de-icer.


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

We have a few no doubts, and others where we throw salt in the neighborhoods we plow if it needs it (which it normally does), however the neighborhoods are all 2 inch triggers, which means we haven't plowed them or thrown salt very much this year, because like today, we keep getting screwed on the snowfall. We do have a handful of 1 inch triggers which has somewhat saved us this year. Where are you getting your salt, both bulk and bagged?


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

We buy bulk from a grain of salt 60yds at a time...bagged we get from turf specialties, lesco and sometimes menards( 1 store on westside has morton for 4.50 a 50#bag ) we also spray "alot" of liquid anti-icer on walkways and parking lots ( huge profit in liquid ) we dont count on snow anymore here in indy.so..about 4 yrs ago we switched our focus to our anti-icing & de-icing programs.


----------

